# Where to buy 1.1 stub nib



## bjbear76 (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm looking for a good 1.1 stub nib to use in a fountain pen.  Does any one know if they can replace a #5 or $6 nib?  And has anyone ever used a 1.1 stub in a kit fountain pen and which one?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Carl Fisher (Apr 16, 2015)

Meisternibs - Steel Nibs


----------



## MikeinSC (Apr 16, 2015)

Try www.gouletpens.com. They have every size. I believe their branded nibs are Jowo?, I forget. They also carry Edison and Noodlers nibs as well as other replacements.


----------



## Bryguy (Apr 17, 2015)

You will buy an italic nib from any of these vendors. An will require grinding off the corners to make a stub. For detailed informational on nibs check out Richard Binder's web site at RichardsPens.com &bull; Pens That Write Right!  Richard knows, and shares, everything there is to know about pens. A stub is a modification of an italic in order to allow writing without lifting the nib from the paper. I have a number of stub nibs, my preferred nib came already ground from Fountain Pens from MrPenFountain Pens from MrPen an italix nib. www.xfountainpens.com has a nice variety of nibs which can be reground. They seem to be Jowo's and their prices are very fair. Last but not least you can buy nibs cheaply from www.fountainpenrevolution.com these are nibs made in India, not the greatest quality, but he carries stubs and flex nibs. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Robert111 (Apr 17, 2015)

Bryguy said:


> You will buy an italic nib from any of these vendors. An will require grinding off the corners to make a stub. For detailed informational on nibs check out Richard Binder's web site at RichardsPens.com &bull; Pens That Write Right!  Richard knows, and shares, everything there is to know about pens. A stub is a modification of an italic in order to allow writing without lifting the nib from the paper. I have a number of stub nibs, my preferred nib came already ground from Fountain Pens from MrPenFountain Pens from MrPen an italix nib. www.xfountainpens.com has a nice variety of nibs which can be reground. They seem to be Jowo's and their prices are very fair. Last but not least you can buy nibs cheaply from www.fountainpenrevolution.com these are nibs made in India, not the greatest quality, but he carries stubs and flex nibs. Hope this is helpful.



I don't agree that the nibs sold by these vendors will require grinding. All that I've purchased are smooth writers, as is.


----------



## bjbear76 (Apr 29, 2015)

Ok, so I ordered a couple 1.1 stub nibs, but discovered the threads on the feed do not match any of the kits I have.  Are they any fountain pen kits they will accept these nibs or are they intended for kitless pens?
Do I have any other options?  Open to any and all suggestions.


----------



## avbill (Apr 29, 2015)

Email this person;

info@ateliergargoyle.com

Ward  grinds nibs to you specs.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Apr 29, 2015)

bjbear76 said:


> Ok, so I ordered a couple 1.1 stub nibs, but discovered the threads on the feed do not match any of the kits I have.  Are they any fountain pen kits they will accept these nibs or are they intended for kitless pens?
> Do I have any other options?  Open to any and all suggestions.



It's hard to give a specific answer because you don't give any details on what you bought (beyond it being a 1.1 stub).  Depending on what you have some or all of the following may be wrong, but here it is anyway:

More than likely the housing is threaded and not your feed.  You might be able to move the new feed / nib to a similar sized housing on your pen kit of choice.  That housing would then screw into your section (with the nib and feed pressed into the housing).

If the new feed won't fit in the housing for your preferred kit you can try using your new nib with the old feed / housing and see if that works (acceptable ink flow in addition to just fitting).

For some housings where the thread size is close to the size in the kit housing you can cut the hole in the section to the new thread size over the old thread (using a new tap).  It's not the best solution, but it can work if all else fails.

Maybe some of this will help.  Good luck.

Ed


----------



## bjbear76 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks Ed.......here is what I have:

The new feed will not screw into the kit housing.  The thread pattern on the new feed differs from the kit feed.  They appear to be the same size but the kit threads are much coarser than the new feed.  I did consider using the new nib with the kit feed, but thought I'd explore other alternatives first.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Apr 29, 2015)

bjbear76 said:


> Thanks Ed.......here is what I have:
> 
> The new feed will not screw into the kit housing.  The thread pattern on the new feed differs from the kit feed.  They appear to be the same size but the kit threads are much coarser than the new feed.  I did consider using the new nib with the kit feed, but thought I'd explore other alternatives first.



I'm not trying to insult you with the following, but I want to make sure we are talking about the same thing ( I just might not be understanding you).  Here's how I define the terms I am using.

Section = the part you hold that the housing/feed/nib combination screws into.  this is generally metal on kits.

Housing = A (typically black) plastic part with external threads that screw into the section.   The feed (black "plastic") and nib (metal pointy part) press into the housing.  There may be flats in the housing and on the feed that require a certain orientation.

Feed = The part that is underneath the metal nib and that will give you inky fingers if you touch it after the pen has been inked.  In kits pens it typically had a nipple on the end that the cartridge / converter attaches to.  And there isn't any thread.

Nib = Pointy metal part that touches the paper to write.

So, if you are having a problem where the new housing will not screw into the kit section then you can try my suggestion above and pull the feed / nib out of the new housing and see if you can fit it in the kit housing (which will then screw into the section).  This might work if you are trying to replace a comparable size nib (e.g. #5 on a jr type pen).

If you really have a threaded feed that needs to screw into a housing (which would then screw into the section)  your options are more limited.

Did that make sense?

Ed


----------



## bjbear76 (Apr 29, 2015)

Ed, thank you for being patient and clarifying my terminology.  You are correct in that the new housing will not screw into the kit section.

I'll take your suggestion and see if I can take the nib/feed and fit it into the kit housing.  I have both #5 and #6 nibs so I have a few more kit options available.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 29, 2015)

I recommend you start by picking up the section of your first choice kit pen and finding out if the nib & feed can be removed from it (by pulling straight out). Check out the videos on this subject, I believe Ed Brown of Exotic Blanks has made one.

Once you have the nib and feed out of the section, look at the italic/stub nibs you've bought. One of them should be a close match -- it's possible that the feeds don't match, but the nibs should.


----------

